# 50% off clerance trolling motors at Dicks Sporting Goods



## robr3004 (Jan 16, 2011)

Not sure if all the Dicks Sporting Goods have this sale, but the one in Princeton NJ has the 45lb and 55lb trolling motors on sale for 50% off. Just picked up the 45lb one myself for $95. They wee out of the 55 lb ones or I would of got it for $105.


----------



## robr3004 (Jan 16, 2011)

Forgot the brand, they are minn kota's


----------



## robr3004 (Jan 17, 2011)

Seems like this was only a deal at the Princeton, NJ Dicks because the one one Freehold and Brick, NJ did not have the same sale.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jan 17, 2011)

dam thats a good deal, I would get one if the sale was going on at the Dicks in Paramus


----------



## robr3004 (Jan 17, 2011)

You might want to check, the one store said each store is having different clearance sales right now.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jan 17, 2011)

I already have 2 minn kota's now but i would buy one to keep for the future and one to sell on craigslist for a profit. Now I really feel like an idot for putting a $125 repair into my 55 endura.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 17, 2011)

That is a very good deal.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 19, 2011)

Went up there today and got some insane deals... had YUM dingers reg just under 5 bucks a pack for a buck fifty! got a rapala crank for 3 bucks, and a HUGE thing of Dead Down Wind for 13 bucks.


Going back tomorrow to clear out their shelves of the dingers, as well as pick up a discounted tree stand (40 bucks).


----------



## robr3004 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice....I have too much tackle I need to get rid of first before I buy any more....LOL


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 21, 2011)

Same deal on the motors is going on at the Dick's in Anderson, SC.


----------



## robr3004 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just noticed that I will be 5 minutes from the Dick's in Modesto, Ca next week for work....hopefully I can get some more deals.


----------

